# Another chuck



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

6th one for the year. Big Male raiding the wife's garden. Happy Wife


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Dead chucks a good chuck!


----------



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Sweet.What's your favorite caliber for woodchuck?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

22 MAG for me. Sounds like kicking a deflated football when that hollow point hits em.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just went out and got the one I missed the other day. Big ol' sow, to balance the herd.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh Man! Perfect BBQ size! Since its a bigger one, stuff it with mushrooms and onions & cheese and tie it up! Mmmmmm...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

iawmmbones said:


> Sweet.What's your favorite caliber for woodchuck?


22mag gets it done for me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Oh Man! Perfect BBQ size! Since its a bigger one, stuff it with mushrooms and onions & cheese and tie it up! Mmmmmm...


Sounds good!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sprytle said:


> Oh Man! Perfect BBQ size! Since its a bigger one, stuff it with mushrooms and onions & cheese and tie it up! Mmmmmm...


I've tried it twice, once with a young adult and once with a pup. Is pup the right term? Anyway, I didn't find it worth the effort. Very difficult to skin and the meat was tough. Is there a secret to either of those problems?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## K. Trout (Nov 17, 2008)

We rescued 2 Jack Russel Terriers last fall and to date 2 adult chucks and 2 pups. I haven't had to break out the live trap yet. LOL


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I’ve got a large woodchuck hole in one of my food plots. I’ve killed 3 out of it this year. Kill one, another moves in.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Averaging one a day for the past two weeks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Number 8


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Found #4 in that same food plot a couple days ago. Haven’t killed him...yet.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Got #4 in that hole today


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Lucky guys


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I killed two Sunday morning. Definitely over 20 now.
The turkey vultures were busy, only hide and bones left this afternoon.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I killed two Sunday morning. Definitely over 20 now.
> The turkey vultures were busy, only hide and bones left this afternoon.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Freepop: We always had some around until we started getting more coyotes 20 or so years ago. I remember seeing a coyote on the side of US23 watching a chuck hole years ago. Chucks seemed to get scarce since then, but see a few now and the coyotes numbers are down now. Have you seen any relationship like that over in your area?
Jim


----------

